# PSG-1



## jladdsmith (Sep 28, 2011)

I think we exchanged emails about 7 years ago about your build. Are you the guy that built the RIB(ish) craft with Nitrogen? 

Militia type man? If so, good to see you around tinboats!


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 29, 2011)

More than likely. Militiaman/survivalist/Patriot describes me pretty good! 8) 

When I first built the Aluma-Jet, I did have a set of sponsons that went around the gunwale, made out of .050" x 10" aluminum pipe, filled with inert gas. And the whole boat was originally black.

I ended up taking them off, as the bow is so low-slung, the sponsons acted to shuttle water right into the boat any time I took a wave on the bow. Also, they acted like pitch limiters, I wasn't able to bank and spin the boat around in its own wake at 30 MPH like I can now.


----------

